# Rock River Arms LAR-15 video



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i finally got my RRA LAR-15. i took it out the range yesterday and WOW.. what a shooter. i havent made a video in a while, so i figured what the heck. next time im taking more ammo, lots more i think this is going to be one sweet coyote rifle


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Nicely done, Did you buy it completed or build it?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks, other than adding the scope and mount, i bought it like that, with a build you dont get the lifetime warrenty.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice rifle. Hate to say it though, but your scope mount is backwards. Those are meant to be mounted with the flat side towards you so you can run back up iron sights too. Those are usually used with longer eye relief or long tube scopes. If you flip that mount around it will move your scope a little further forward and allow you to shoot nose to charging handle or close to it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> Nice rifle. Hate to say it though, but your scope mount is backwards. Those are meant to be mounted with the flat side towards you so you can run back up iron sights too. Those are usually used with longer eye relief or long tube scopes. If you flip that mount around it will move your scope a little further forward and allow you to shoot nose to charging handle or close to it.




its just temp. i ordered a RRA high rise mount yesterday, if you noticed i use a rail extension because the scope sat too low on the flat top. i was just in a hurry to shoot it i might see if i can knock out the pins of the front sight too and remove it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I did notice that and could see that was a solution. I've seen people leave those on though. lol. I like the LaRue mounts personally.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet gun Tom.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Rifle and Video, Tom. Thanks!


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice video & gun Tom did you find some cheap .223 rounds some where?Thanks, is the LAR-15 a .223 ?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

JOE W said:


> nice video & gun Tom did you find some cheap .223 rounds some where?Thanks, is the LAR-15 a .223 ?


Yes it will shoot .223


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

JOE W said:


> nice video & gun Tom did you find some cheap .223 rounds some where?Thanks, is the LAR-15 a .223 ?


its called Wylde chamering, its some type of match chambering that will accommodate .223 and 5.56 cal. i found some cheap federal .223 at the last gun show in niles.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You can shoot .223 in any 5.56 chamber but not use 5.56 in .223 chambers. Slight headspacing difference in some .223 chambers if i remember correctly.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> You can shoot .223 in any 5.56 chamber but not use 5.56 in .223 chambers. Slight headspacing difference in some .223 chambers if i remember correctly.


He's 223 wylde, he can shoot 5.56 through that barrel. It's a hybrid chamber between traditional .223 and 5.56.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I think that your A2 front sight is also your gas block. Just wanted to make sure that you double checked that before you go hacking it off. Yankee Hill makes a nice gas block with a fold down sight on it, and I would match it up with a Troy drop down BUIS for the rear.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Networthy said:


> I think that your A2 front sight is also your gas block. Just wanted to make sure that you double checked that before you go hacking it off. Yankee Hill makes a nice gas block with a fold down sight on it, and I would match it up with a Troy drop down BUIS for the rear.


thats a good point i never thought of, thanks. ive decided to just leave it on anyhow.


----------

